
The amphetamine fuelling the Syrian war turning fighters into supersoldiers - wslh
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/captagon-the-tiny-amphetamine-pill-fueling-the-syrian-civil-war-and-turning-fighters-into-superhuman-a6740601.html
======
DrScump
related Washington Post article with numerous comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10597645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10597645)

